# UV resistant air tubing??



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Ok so I'm thinking of putting an air line outside. I get hit with sun a lot as my house is facing west. I what to run a line outside then hook up air pumps to it to bump up the PSI to use air lift technology to lift the water up to the roof and such should I want to set up a roof top garden or water reserve so I can gravity feed the water down to a soil garden bed or hydroponics.

I'm sure the normal air line hose at Home Depot will not last long in the hot summer sun.

Thanks


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

???

why would you need an air tube? What purpose would it serve?

Feeding air into water piping will cause a back flow or trapped bubbles at the top wouldn't it?


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Are you aware that air "lifts", as used in tanks, utilize gravity to move the water?


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

I have never heard of that before... I searched it and that is a pretty cool idea


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

If you're going to be moviving water up that much height, go with a high flow peristatlic pump.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*air line tubing*

if u go to a auto parts place u can get air line that is used for tractor trailers it is very durable and certainly not gonan have a prob with sunshine 
cheers 
tom


----------

